# Hammerite paint



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2008)

Hi all
I've bought some smooth Hammerite to tart up this old drill I've bought. On the can it says "Recoat between 4-8 hours". On the Hammerite website it say "allow no more than 3 hours between coats" Hmm.

Well I've given it two coats and it's definitely going to need a third, but dong it this evening is not possible so my q is this:

If I can't recoat within 4 hours, how long must I leave it to cure before I can treat it as an old surface?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Smudger (26 Apr 2008)

I've just repainted an old Record 080 scraper, gave it a single coat this morning and now it's hard enough to handle and a perfectly good finish. Is it (the drill) red? Red is a problem IMHO. Blue and black are good as gold.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2008)

Smudger":2nz3z5hj said:


> Is it (the drill) red?



No it is a blue/grey colour. I may have made a good-taste faux-pas, but it's a bit late now!

I've only done the pulley-cover, which was the worst piece. I could strip it of again and get some ordinary gloss to match the original colout, I suppose. I just fancied tarting it up a bit. I've also bought a good NVR swich and made a new mounting plate for it.

I might even paint some drill-faster stripes on the bonnet 
S


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2008)

If you want to try an alternative to smooth Hammerite, I usually use Japlac on old tools , which I find excellent and it's more like using "normal" paint.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2008)

Crikey, Paul, where on earth do you find Japlac? I've not seen that for donkey's years.

S


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2008)

My branch of B&Q usually stocks it and also a nearby hardware shop (mind you, hardware shops are quite rare these days  )

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2008)

Steve, the "find a stockist" link on the International Paints website is quite good - just stick in your post code http://www.international-paints.co.uk/lookup.php

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Smudger (26 Apr 2008)

I've seen it in the local B&Q but not in Record dark blue. And given the level of interest of the staff....


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2008)

Hi Dick,

I've found that the Japlac Navy Blue is almost an exact match for the old Record blue (as opposed to the rather lighter blue that they use these days) and the British Racing Green almost an exact match for the green Clifton uses.

How anorakish is that   :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Smudger (26 Apr 2008)

Very.
But not available in B&Q, though I may have a punt in Melvyn Clarke's tomorrow, as I have run out of Nitromors.

Does the non-caustic kind work on Record cellulose?


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2008)

Smudger":3lpbg5sa said:


> Does the non-caustic kind work on Record cellulose?



No idea - I only ever rub down the original finish with some wet-n-dry and paint over it. Works for me.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Smudger (26 Apr 2008)

The scraper was actually rusting (slight surface only) under the cellulose - or that was how it looked. Never seen that before. I think it may have been repainted before.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2008)

_____


----------



## superunknown (27 Apr 2008)

Try the spray cans of hammerite, you can build up a very good even coverage with some fine layers. I have had some great results and its so much easier than brushing it on.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Apr 2008)

Thank you all. 
I don't like the idea of having to wait 6 weeks! I'll let you know how I et on.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2008)

Steve Maskery":128iwpx0 said:


> Crikey, Paul, where on earth do you find Japlac? I've not seen that for donkey's years.
> 
> S



Leicester B&Q have it


----------

